# MTH S-Gauge update



## 2genflyers (Jan 14, 2013)

This just in from the MTH newsletter

March 27, 2013 - M.T.H. Electric Trains will be releasing our 2013 S-Gauge catalog in conjunction with the York, Pennsylvania Train Collectors Association (TCA) meet beginning Thursday, April 18, 2013. This year's catalog release is timed with the York TCA show to help spark interest among TCA members to attend the show and help support the TCA.
M.T.H. Authorized Retailers will receive their in-store counter copies by Thursday, April 18th. Those fans who are unable to attend the York meet can visit their local retailer to learn of the catalog's contents or review an online version of the catalog which will be available for viewing and download, beginning Thursday, April 18, 2013

2013 S-Gauge Catalogs To Be Released Week Of April 14, 2013


The link below is for their catalog order form.

http://mthelectrictrains.emlnk.com/...s/download/oldcats/YorkCatOnlineOrderForm.pdf


----------

